# Comooter



## neil0502

Anybody feel like getting me one???

New Moots Comooter










Please?

I'd be grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## JiminyJim

I ordered one about a month ago. I am looking forward to riding it but not paying for it


----------



## Mootsie

JiminyJim said:


> I ordered one about a month ago. I am looking forward to riding it but not paying for it


Curious to know if you are the first to buy one. Any indication from anyone that you dealt with?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

neil0502 said:


> Anybody feel like getting me one???
> 
> New Moots Comooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please?
> 
> I'd be grateful.
> 
> Thanks.


That is sweet. Does it come as a complete bike or frame only? Probably need a chainguard for it if you commute in non-cycling attire though.


----------



## JiminyJim

I don't know if I'm the first. Moots hasn't led on that I might be. Got word from my LBS that it will be another 2-3 weeks before it arrives. I inquired about a chainguard and was disappointed that they couldn't add one. Some pictures I've seen have had a guard on the chainring but not a full length guard like I was wanting.


----------



## gitoutdaway

Beautiful, could never commute on it though, NYC-theft, it wouldn't last a day. Much less I wouldn't want to scuff it locking it up w/ a chain. Commuters are supposed to be cheap, damageable, dirty and reliable, not fancy. This looks more like a sunday in the park stroll with the girlfriend type ride to me.

Beauty nontheless.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

gitoutdaway said:


> Beautiful, could never commute on it though, NYC-theft, it wouldn't last a day. Much less I wouldn't want to scuff it locking it up w/ a chain. Commuters are supposed to be cheap, damageable, dirty and reliable, not fancy. This looks more like a sunday in the park stroll with the girlfriend type ride to me.
> 
> Beauty nontheless.


Yup...a $9k commuter is kind of an oxymoron.


----------



## chuckice

It's damn gorgeous but that's way over the top for a city/commuter bike. I just bought a beater Masi for commuting at < $400...20x price tag would definitely not fly. I'd have a tough time commuting with 8 kryptonite locks on my person.


----------



## Marc

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yup...a $9k commuter is kind of an oxymoron.


True...OTOH, who other than a serious roadie would know they were looking at an $8k bike?


----------



## FondriestFan

As a Moots owner, I have to say, this bike has to be one of the stupidest ideas I have seen. Seriously, who buys a 9k commuter? WTF was Moots thinking? It's just dumb marketing.


----------



## loudog

theres always people willing to fork out for the best.


----------



## FondriestFan

loudog said:


> theres always people willing to fork out for the best.


The best what? Commuter? That comment is just silly. More expensive isn't necessarily better.


----------



## Mootsie

We all assume that one's "commute" is in a big city. What if one commutes from the house on the shore to the law office in the village, parking the bike inside? Hmmm. Let us not pigeonhole what a "commute" is. Moots have never been about mass market and that is what makes a frame of theirs special. :thumbsup:


----------



## neil0502

Marc said:


> True...OTOH, who other than a serious roadie would know they were looking at an $8k bike?


For me, that's one of the greatest pleasures of my Vamoots: few to none have any idea what it is.

Those who do? Well, then ... I know I'm talking to a bike person :thumbsup:


----------



## FondriestFan

Mootsie said:


> We all assume that one's "commute" is in a big city. What if one commutes from the house on the shore to the law office in the village, parking the bike inside? Hmmm. Let us not pigeonhole what a "commute" is. Moots have never been about mass market and that is what makes a frame of theirs special. :thumbsup:


Diamond-studded cell phones aren't about mass market either. That doesn't mean they're not a stupid idea. But, as they say, de gustibus non disputandum. Personally, I'd buy any other model of Moots before that one.


----------



## neil0502

FondriestFan said:


> But, as they say, de gustibus non disputandum.


Safe to assume that's Latin for _à chacun ses goûts_?



> Personally, I'd buy any other model of Moots before that one.


+1.

Thus, my request that somebody _else_ buy me one


----------



## Mootsie

FondriestFan said:


> Diamond-studded cell phones aren't about mass market either. That doesn't mean they're not a stupid idea. But, as they say, de gustibus non disputandum. Personally, I'd buy any other model of Moots before that one.


"Stupid is as stupid does" 
_Forest Gump_


----------



## Hippienflipflops

fondriest, why bring the hate? that bike is gorgeous, if someone has the means to buy it, thats not dumb. it is still less expensive than most cars!


----------



## Thom H

Well, I have probably pissed away more money than that on being stupid, but that sure is a nice bike. If it were about $3 k cheaper there would be one in my house now. I commute every day to work and park my cheepass Surly 1x rat bike in the office with me. I got no problems with anyone buying anything if they can step up and get it. Yea if you have lock it up on the street it would be gone. I rarely lock any of my bikes, they come with me. I do lock the Surly up out side the brew pub a couple nights a week however.


----------



## blakcloud

JiminyJim, how about a ride report and some photos.

I would love to own that bike but like any commuting bike I have it is a problem of not being able to bring it inside for safe keeping. 

But I can still dream.


----------



## JiminyJim

I am proud to say that the Comooter rides like a dream. I have the 58cm with stock geometry and was surprised to find that it has some pretty quick handling. It makes zipping in and out of traffic a blast! It's also amazingly stable. I can ride with a single loaded pannier mounted on one side of the rack and take both hands off the handlebar without the bike pulling to one side. I have had it through some heavy rains without any problems. It does make my commute to work more enjoyable! I'm sorry I have neglected to post some pictures but I have been pretty busy lately. Here are some pics of the bike.


----------



## blakcloud

Wow! What can I say, your bike is nothing short of spectacular. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wayneanneli

That is a beautiful Moots. Congratulations and thanks for making the rest of jealous.


----------



## pinepig

JJ- I don't care what the haters think, that is a superlative mo'sheen. 

Would you happen to know if that's a stock Wound Up fork, or custom for Moots? Do you know the length/rake?


----------



## neil0502

So ... uh ... JiminyJim?

Refer back to the Original Post.

At this point ... you're my best shot!!





[nnnnnniiiiiiiice bike, Sir. Many happy miles, and a many pound lock!!]


----------



## Daniel W.

It's a gorgeous commuter bike for true connoisseurs. I'm sure it rides as nice as it looks! If I had one, I owuld be concerned about getting my trousers marked up by a greasy chain...

Would it be possible to mount a sleek, elegant chain guard, and if so, which one?


----------



## Daniel W.

I've been smitten by the Comooter, and I've done a bit of homeowrk, although there's not really too much info or feedback concerning it...  

The chain guard really isn't necessary, and you don't need to roll up your right pant leg!

Can you please tell me which brands and/or models of the following parts were used?
1. Skewers 2. Bar Grips 3. Bottom Bracket 4. Rear Sprocket 5. Pedals 6. Is the Chris King Headset the titanium one? 

Thanks, and enjoy that ultimate commuter!


----------



## JiminyJim

Daniel, it's true that there's not much info out concerning the comooter. In response to your questions: 1) The skewers are Delta locking skewers. They use a triangular keyed wrench to tighten. If you get a flat on your commute you'll be SOL if you don't carry the wrench with you, however, they should be pretty secure. 2) The bike came w/ two sets of bar grips. One set of ODI Ruffian for grip shift setups and standard length Ruffian locking grips. The bike uses one of each. 3) The bottom bracket on mine uses the BB from the Campy Chorus 11sp. cranks. I noticed that the bike now comes spec'd w/ White Industries crank and I'm assuming square taper bb. I could be wrong on this though. I'm not really sure why they would switch. 4) I don't really know about the rear sprocket. I think it may be a standard sprocket that comes w/ the Rolhoff hub. 5) I put crank brothers mallet 2 pedals on the bike. This way I can ride either clipped in or w/ regular shoes. 6) Unfortunately it's not the titanium headset. It's the standard silver no-threadset. I have not found an elegant chain guard to keep my pants from getting grease on them. I just roll up my pant leg. It's not really much of an inconvenience. Maybe Moots can make new comooters belt drive compatible. That would be super sweet! I hope this info helps!


----------



## Daniel W.

Thanks for the input, Jim...

It's no surprise that Moots uses locking skewers on their wheels! They look so apropos, I had assumed that they were custom made for the bike. As far as the grips are concerned, I did read that some of the Comooter versions had Brooks leather grips, and that would be an aesthetic consideration that some might like. Personally, I'd opt not to use them, but that's me. I'd prefer to use the Brooks leather handlebar wrap over their “leather ring” grips!

Yeah, the titanium Chris King headset would be nice, as would a Boone titanium rear sprocket and chainring! Everything else is very nicely appointed. If you're really picky, you could always place an order for these aftermarket bling offerings... Alas, I live in Europe (Italy), so I might not get to see a Comooter in the proverbial flesh for quite some time. 

As far as the chain guard, you could always have a traditionally styled one attached, even custom made in titanium or stainless steel. It would msst likely REALLY detract from the Comooter's beautiful lines. An alternative would be the elegant and minimal chain guard shown below, which was made with thin titanium tubing. It's featured on the Argonaut Townie, and would look nice on the Comooter too.

I have access to a Psychlo X YBB frame, and Moots' Comooter has inspired me to build it into a luxury commuter. The Comooter's frame was specifically built to allow for a more upright riding position, which is what I would want in a commuter. The headtube is significantly longer than the Psychlo X's, so I do not know if riser bars and a different stem would give me the same ideal riding position I want to achieve. The Psychlo X YBB frame doesn't have the curved top tube, which is really a nice touch. I won't even ask if Moots would swap out the straight top tube for a curved one. Even if one were to custom build a frame, the only likely model they would grant the request for a bent tube would be on the YBB, and this would be a downward curve at that!

Please let me know the size frame your Comooter is, your “frame size”, and impressions as far as ride quality, comfort, strengths of the bike, etc. I would imagine that you get lots of compliments. The bike is pretty straightfoward, but done with exceptionally well engineered parts, design and aesthetics.

Daniel


----------



## Terex

I apologize for raising this from the dead, but....

I like the setup on this for a commuter, but are there any equivalent setups for more of a road bike? I'm looking for something with the larger tires, disc brakes,etc. Something more like the Hampsten Travelissimo at http://www.hampsten.com/bikes/travelissimo/

I'd appreciate any thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## blakcloud

For all you Comooter fans out there, one on EBAY, 58 cm. 

Check here for the listing.

No it is not mine, I am too poor to buy one, plus I live in Toronto and this one is in Nashville.


----------

